# head info



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I know there's a thread on here describing how to ID which heads you've got mounted, but I haven't had much luck finding it. anyone care to point me in the right direction?:cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

google pontiac engine codes,and they have all the info on engine codes and head codes.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check this site out for cylinder head code locations:

Pontiac Engine Codes

And this site to decode the casting number on the center exhaust ports:

Pontiac cylinder head #'s -


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

bingo! as usual, thanks troy :cheers

i think i'm up to a full case now :lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No problem Steve. Keep 'er cold, I'm on my way! :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

yea driving season's just starting down here...unless you've got A/C of course


----------

